# Anyone know what species of wild cat this is?



## Raj_55555 (May 25, 2014)

I saw this gal today morning in the woods, again chasing after a few birds. Met this very strange looking cat with freakishly short legs, but it definitely looked like an adult wild cat and not a domesticated one. I sneaked up on her and got this perfect pose right before she ran off. Anyone knows what species this is?


----------



## tirediron (May 25, 2014)

One who doesn't like having her picture taken?  

No idea; could it be a wild/domesticate cross-breed?


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> One who doesn't like having her picture taken?
> 
> No idea; could it be a wild/domesticate cross-breed?


Nah! I think she secretly wanted me to take her picture, otherwise why would she pose for the camera? 
It sure can be a mixed breed. I didn't consider that possibility.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 25, 2014)

It's beautiful whatever it is!  Seeing its face my first thought was Savannah/Bengal but the body tells me tabby from this angle so perhaps a cross?


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2014)

Lynx?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> One who doesn't like having her picture taken?
> 
> No idea; could it be a wild/domesticate cross-breed?


I'm thinking it's a mix. It doesn't look like any one wild cat


----------



## FITBMX (May 25, 2014)

I have clue what it is, but I want one!!!

It's a super nice photo, great job!


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 25, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Lynx?


Nope! It was way too small in size for a Lynx, and even then Lynx aren't found anywhere close to where I live.



PixelRabbit said:


> It's beautiful whatever it is!  Seeing its face my first thought was Savannah/Bengal but the body tells me tabby from this angle so perhaps a cross?



Thanks Judi, it seems so. BTW the links in your signature is broken if you didn't notice 



FITBMX said:


> I have clue what it is, but I want one!!!
> 
> It's a super nice photo, great job!




I'll send one right away  Thanks a lot Gallagher.


----------



## baturn (May 25, 2014)

Cool shot! Sorry, can't help with ID.


----------



## Virgil (May 25, 2014)

Its just a plain'ol house cat.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 25, 2014)

I looked through some pages Raj, and if it was indeed wild, the closest I can come up with is either a Fishing Cat or Rusty-Spotted cat. Both are in India, but the Rust Spotted is more common and widespread.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 25, 2014)

Beautiful cat.. and great photo.


----------



## manicmike (May 25, 2014)

A lombax.


----------



## Braineack (May 25, 2014)

Kodkod? 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (May 25, 2014)

No idea but nice kitty picture.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 25, 2014)

Isnt there some sort of bread called Munchcin cat or something? Has really short legs


----------



## manaheim (May 25, 2014)

Looks like just a slightly odd housecat to me.


----------



## IzzieK (May 25, 2014)

Nice shot, Raj...


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 26, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> I looked through some pages Raj, and if it was indeed wild, the closest I can come up with is either a Fishing Cat or Rusty-Spotted cat. Both are in India, but the Rust Spotted is more common and widespread.


I also think it was a Rusty spotted one, either that or a mix of it with a house cat. I found this pic to be very similar. Thanks Jason


----------



## aimless4ever (May 26, 2014)

Baby ocelot?


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 26, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Looks like just a slightly odd housecat to me.


IDK  maybe, but there was something about how it moved and looked around  carefully I felt it was wild. Also it was pretty far away from the city,  however cats do weird stuff all the time!


CdTSnap said:


> Isnt there some sort of bread called Munchcin cat or something? Has really short legs


Damn those are cute!  But nope, that's not the one; they look too "nice" 


IzzieK said:


> Nice shot, Raj...





DarkShadow said:


> No idea but nice kitty picture.





Photo Lady said:


> Beautiful cat.. and great photo.





baturn said:


> Cool shot! Sorry, can't help with ID.



Thank you so much guys


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 26, 2014)

aimless4ever said:


> Baby ocelot?


Not found in India. 


Braineack said:


> Kodkod?


Not found in Asia. 



manicmike said:


> A lombax.


 you made a bigger jump   Not found on Earth :lmao:


----------



## nzmacro (May 26, 2014)

I know exactly what it is ............... a darn cute one !!  

Totally unusual and never seen anything like it. Its like its way out of scale and yep, we would love one. Amazing details in its coat and those eyes are just downright beautiful Raj. Hey, I'm a cat lover  Great shot Raj and very sharp. Nice work.

All the best Raj and unique in my view.

Danny.


----------



## sm4him (May 26, 2014)

This is a PCDK.

I used to work at a kids' science center with this really brilliant (and VERY odd) dude, Charles, who ran the planetarium. He was an export on Astronomy, but also had a degree in Geology and knew pretty much everything there is to know about the subject.

We had this storage house and two whole rooms were filled with a rock collection. My youngest son LOVED rocks, so one day I let him go with Charles up to see the rock collection. He was SO excited. Later that day, he had to tell me all about what he'd seen.
One rock he kept calling a PRDK--I asked him what that was and he insisted it was just the name of the rock.

The next day, I asked Charles about, thinking my son just had the information he'd given him a little mixed up. Charles said, "Oh yeah, the PRDK." That's "Pretty Rock, Don't Know."  :lmao:

So, THIS, is a Pretty Cat, Don't Know. 

I don't think it's a Rusty-Spotted; the markings just don't quite match up. I also saw that there is an Asian Leopard Cat; originally a wild cat that is often raised as an exotic pet, and one of the smallest wild cats. But those markings don't quite match up either.
I'm inclined to agree that it's some sort of mix, but there ARE some pretty small wild cats, so it could be a mix of two wild cats, rather than a wild and a domesticated.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful cat and photo. By the shape of its overall head, its not a house cat, but its possible its mixed with one I guess.  Could it be what they call a Civet Cat? Never seen one, so just a guess on my part.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 26, 2014)

Oops, I didn't realize my signature link was broken, thanks for letting me know Raj!


----------



## snowbear (May 26, 2014)

I'm going to go with a hybrid as well - house cat and Asian Wild Cat (Asian Steppe Cat / Indian Dessert Cat).  It is a pretty animal and a very, very nice shot.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 26, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Oops, I didn't realize my signature link was broken, thanks for letting me know Raj!



You're most welcome Judi 



nzmacro said:


> I know exactly what it is ............... a darn cute one !! ;-)
> 
> Totally unusual and never seen anything like it. Its like its way out of  scale and yep, we would love one. Amazing details in its coat and those  eyes are just downright beautiful Raj. Hey, I'm a cat lover  Great shot Raj and very sharp. Nice work.
> 
> ...



Lol.. Thanks Danny, who knows we might have found a new species. We can name it "a darn cute one" in that case  



Dagwood56 said:


> Beautiful cat and photo. By the shape  of its overall head, its not a house cat, but its possible its mixed  with one I guess.  Could it be what they call a Civet Cat? Never seen  one, so just a guess on my part.


Thanks Carolyn, could be any or all of the above.. I have given up hope 



snowbear said:


> I'm  going to go with a hybrid as well - house cat and Asian Wild Cat (Asian  Steppe Cat / Indian Dessert Cat).  It is a pretty animal and a very,  very nice shot.



Thank you so much Charlie, and looks like hybrid is what most people seem to think it is.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 26, 2014)

sm4him said:


> This is a PCDK.
> 
> I used to work at a kids' science center with this really brilliant (and VERY odd) dude, Charles, who ran the planetarium. He was an export on Astronomy, but also had a degree in Geology and knew pretty much everything there is to know about the subject.
> 
> ...



 Yeah doesn't look like a Rusty spotted to me as well, who cares anyway 
Also a real fun story Sharon , thanks for sharing. I had no idea people collect rocks as hobbies, humans are strange!


----------



## annamaria (May 26, 2014)

Wish I could help, but whatever it is it's cute and nice shot.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 27, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Wish I could help, but whatever it is it's cute and nice shot.



Thank you spanish girl


----------

